# Noveau Sceptre Ballpoint



## Hubert (Jan 26, 2013)

Gun Metal Noveau Sceptre Ballpoint with Spalted Hackberry.


----------



## rdabpenman (Jan 27, 2013)

Hubert said:


> Gun Metal Noveau Sceptre Ballpoint with Spalted Hackberry.



Hubert,
Not sure I like the kit.
Your Fit, Finish and Form on that timber looks great.
What is your finishing process?

Les


----------



## Hubert (Jan 27, 2013)

rdabpenman said:


> Hubert said:
> 
> 
> > Gun Metal Noveau Sceptre Ballpoint with Spalted Hackberry.
> ...



I used doctorswoodshop Pens Plus on this one. I have used just about everything over the years. Mostly CA but as of late I have been getting away from CA. I find that if you put a Pens Plus finish on - let it set for a couple days and than put another 2 or 3 coats on it comes out pretty nice. I'm not promoting this finish yet because I have not had a pen with it on for a year. Maybe it will be my go to finish but not yet.


----------

